# Stinkiest cigar you've had (but enjoyed)



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

What's the stinkiest cigar you've enjoyed... I'm talking the kind of pungent, stinky cigar, that lingers and reeks of good aged tobacco.

Not the aromatic, cedary, fragrant kind... Just a good 'ole dank stinky cigar!... but in a good way.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I've only been smoking cigars since January, but the worst, which I'm sure won't even come close to the posts that come after mine, was the Signature Sultans, they smell like wet leather and stinky socks, but man they sure taste good..


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

CAO Brazilia is by far the smelliest cigar I've ever had. although a good aged Gran Habano Corjo #5 smells like horse manure but tastes great!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

puros indios viejo, about every third one i smoke i think, it is stinky but it sure tastes good.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Kristoff maduro, has that famed barnyard wet manure taste and aroma. Delicious!


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I must admit that I really love Romeo y Julieta 1876 Reserve Maduro. When you remove the cigar from the cellophane it literally has a barnyard smell. I think this is due to the extended fermentation of the maduro wrappers. However, the cigar when lit is fantastic. It is smooth with an oily maduro wrapper and outstanding taste. They are reasonably priced. I usually buy tins with 4 cigars 4" X 45 for $13.95. If you order a tin and it looks like powdered sugar on the stick that is plume sometimes called bloom not mold. It will brush off with a finger. That is a sign of a well aged and well humidified maduro cigar. Experienced smokers know exactly what I am talking about. Newbies may throw them out thinking mold. Mold does not brush off easily with your finger or blowing on it. Try looking at JR for the cigars.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't believe I have ever enjoyed a stinky cigar/


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

KcJason1 said:


> I don't believe I have ever enjoyed a stinky cigar/


Most maduros have some degree of odor compared to a light colored wrapper. Some may find it stinky others may not. Like the Romeo y Julieta I mentioned in my previous post. It is not disgusting before lighting but does have a discernible smell.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

My wife just told me the Gurkha Micro Batch Liga S-2 was instant headache stinky when I came in the house...I really liked it though!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I had this Nicarao corona that was wonderfully pungent in a strange sorta swampy meaty way. It stunk up my small studio apartment long after I nubbed it and lingered like the scent of some good sloppy humid sex . Very hard to describe the aroma that thing threw off. I bought a few more in hopes of replicating the experience but it was not to be.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I love them but my wife says that El Cobre's will knock a fly off of a pile of poop.


----------

